# what's your rudest word from an Anti-Classical/pop fan?



## ethanjamesescano (Aug 29, 2012)

My rudest words from a pop fan is: "You can only play Classical" he said it while my metal head classmate is playing the guitar. He said it as if rock is a higher kind of music, or as if rock is harder to play.
And I said in my mind, "go kill yourself!"
This generation is getting worse, electronic music everywhere, smartphones smarter than their owner, talentless hip hip/R&B singers getting more money than those talented, educated, dedicated classical musicians. 
So what's your rudest word from a pop fan?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

"That's music for old and rich people!, lol. I wish I was rich!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

"Yo, Yo, Yo, Yo" -most pop fans I meet , thats all they seems to say?

What does it mean.............?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> "Yo, Yo, Yo, Yo" -most pop fans I meet , thats all they seems to say?
> 
> What does it mean.............?


That they should try Yo-Yo Ma? 

"Classical music is for pricks."

That was a close high school friend too...


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Another one. "you live in the past... x pop composer is today's Beethoven"


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

From a teenage girl. "They sound like they're trying to make a tune but can't quite do it."


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

"people who write symphonies are stupid"


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> "people who write symphonies are stupid"


lol, I can't believe that the cultural degradation can be that big as to people to say that.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

"That classical s*** all sounds the same." 




Oh well. It came from someone whose opinion I don't care about anyways.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> lol, I can't believe that the cultural degradation can be that big as to people to say that.


I was impressed when he said the word "symphony"


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Haha I just remembered this comic strip I once read from "Frazz" by Jeff Mallett

Caulfield: Seems Principal Spaetzle doesn't care for my choice of music. He says it's loud and violent, with adult themes, and he doesn't appreciate the language. 
Frazz: (looks at the CD) I guess opera isn't for everyone. 
Caulfield: So tomorrow I'm bringing "Gaelic Bagpipers!"


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Haha I just remembered this comic strip I once read from "Frazz" by Jeff Mallett
> 
> Caulfield: Seems Principal Spaetzle doesn't care for my choice of music. He says it's loud and violent, with adult themes, and he doesn't appreciate the language.
> Frazz: (looks at the CD) I guess opera isn't for everyone.
> Caulfield: So tomorrow I'm bringing "Gaelic Bagpipers!"


lol, or maybe it was Ligeti's scatological opera "Le grand macabre".


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I remember my friend telling me that rock music was superior because "classical music isn't relevant".

Ever since then I've become pretty elitist about classical music and freely admit that it's superior to most other genres--genres that I myself enjoy (I like everything from dubstep to Lil Wayne).


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

"It's pretentious!"

I doubt anyone who uses the word pretentious in that sort of context knows what it really signifies...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I think some rock/pop fans diss classical because in their minds being known for liking classical would affect their street credibility in some circles. The chances are that most of their favourite musicians probably like some classical stuff anyway, or at least don't have a problem with it.

To be fair, it was the same with me when I was younger until the penny dropped that some of my favourite bands had classical inclinations - what right did I have to mock anyone preferring Beethoven or Tchaikovsky to Led Zeppelin when here I was listening to Emerson Lake and Palmer's version of Pictures at an Exhibition? Surprising how quickly the scales can fall from your eyes when faced with bald truth. I remember a schoolfriend who hated soul music but who numbered among his favourite singers Rod Stewart and Steve Marriott - both card-carrying soulboys who covered quite a bit of soul stuff in their time, especially Rod. Teens were far more compartmentalised and tribal as regards music back in my day - there's far more crossover between popular styles now than there ever was but classical will to a degree always have some kind of 'outsider' status, I think.


----------



## ZombieBeethoven (Jan 17, 2012)

I can't remember meeting an anti-classical/pop fan.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

So I guess what we're all saying is that the rudeness from anti-classical pop fans about classical is really mild and feeble compared to the rudeness from anti-modernist classical fans about modernism.

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> "It's pretentious!"
> 
> I doubt anyone who uses the word pretentious in that sort of context knows what it really signifies...


Yeah, that's the one I hear: "that's pretentious music."

The damned with faint praise one is, "it sounds like fillum music!"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

some guy said:


> So I guess what we're all saying is that the rudeness from anti-classical pop fans about classical is really mild and feeble compared to the rudeness from anti-modernist classical fans about modernism.
> 
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Yea, right on brother. Those straight classical music fans don't know nothin' about the pain we've seen...............


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think i have heard anyone say something rude about CM. When i ask friends why they don't like CM, they say "It's not that we don't like it. It's just that it doesn't catch our interest"


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

Pop, Rock, Jazz, Blues, Folk, Ethnic, World and dare I say it, Classical, ALL play a valid role in music's rich and diverse heritage.

But then we at TC all know that...


----------



## ethanjamesescano (Aug 29, 2012)

Those self-righteous pop fans are very funny. One of my classmates, told me those rappers and hip hop singers take weeds, "that's why they make good lyrics". But what's good about their lyrics? All the words they can think of are fu*k, pu**y, wh*re, a*s, s*x etc. The lyrics aren't creative at all, they're laughing at those nursery rhymes but actually nursery rhymes are more artistic, way more artistic.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I've heard that _"that's pretentious music"_ statement a few times, but more often it is the other way around, like; " Sorry Mate, but my attention span is less then 4 mins, can you recommend something that is short and catchy so that I don't loose my focus, cuz that CM could be really snappin' if it weren't that bloody long.. " (I've even made my own CD-R of the Catchiest 4 minute tracks collection that I keep a few of in my bag as positive hand out for occasions like this.. )

..I think it would be good if we CM fans put our elitist hat slightly askew, smile as we say; yes dear, you're so right and then let them to trample down their simple track... cuz, don't we all know that arguing with them will just eat that precious time ferociously at the expense of doing something fun and valuable!? 

/ptr


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have never heard anything rude from a non-classical fan, unless it was from way back when we were all immature pre-teens. If anything, they tend to make apologies for it not really being their thing.

Also if anything, I'd say the reverse is true:

In college a friend of mine and I were listening to a very bizarre piece featuring violin and some unidentified acoustic instrument and strange vocals. The rhythms were so lopsided and bewildering as to make the goosebumps crawl all over our bodies - simply wonderful! A music student walked by and asked excitedly - "Is that _xxxxx_- -?" and he named a composer I can't remember. "No," we replied. "That's the group Gentle Giant, a song called _So Sincere_." About this time the drums came in and he waived his hand in dismissal and moved on. But even he can't deny that he _was_ captivated. Talk about pretentious.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

KRoad said:


> Pop, Rock, Jazz, Blues, Folk, Ethnic, World and dare I say it, Classical, ALL play a valid role in music's rich and diverse heritage.
> 
> But then we at TC all know that...


Except for Justin Bieber, he's just crap


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ethanjamesescano said:


> Those self-righteous pop fans are very funny. One of my classmates, told me those rappers and hip hop singers take weeds, "that's why they make good lyrics". But what's good about their lyrics? All the words they can think of are fu*k, pu**y, wh*re, a*s, s*x etc. The lyrics aren't creative at all, they're laughing at those nursery rhymes but actually nursery rhymes are more artistic, way more artistic.


I've heard rappers and hip-hoppers that actually are very creative with their lyrics. You probably won't find them in the mainstream though, high profit motives seem to ruin creativity for some reason.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

It seems likely that a classical guitarist can play Rock, though probably not effectively with the same guitar. I'm guessing that many classical guitarists can't play jazz (or blues) effectively, because they don't know how to 'get their heads in it'.

 ... super


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I think the worst thing I've heard an indie rocker say to me is "I love classical! The Gymnopedies are my favorite..."

in all honesty, though, even separating it as Classical and Pop sounds pretentious as hell. It is very condescending, so no wonder they are pissed! In the underground rock scene, more appreciation is being had for classical musicians and their endeavors (and there always has been, whether it be John Cale of the Velvet Underground or--more recently--Caroline of the band teen suicide).

the reason why most people don't like classical music is because it's not relatable to them...I think that's actually due to the terribly high-pedestal reputation that classical music has garnered. Not like it's for no reason, but I haven't met anyone who doesn't like classical music who has said that they feel they can relate. The music community has changed _so drastically_ in the past few decades that it seems unreal that Tchaikovsky was just as depressed (even more) as the singer for Iwrotehaikusaboutcannibalisminyouryearbook.

By separating it and making it so academic, we're only giving those who want to pursue it at an academic level access to its emotion. It's not a bad thing to pursue music at an academic level (I am), but our musical heritage as an international community lies in non-academic music.

of course, I have many friends who operate in both types of music, and I myself prefer the practice of classical music. Classical music starts to become more real and entertaining to my friends when I explain them _why_ this piece is sad, relatable, and beautiful--not by dragging them to a concert hall and shoving more Haydn down their throat.

_there is a fault on both sides, with classical musicians not realizing the purpose of music that non-classical music, and non-classical musicians not realizing the relevance (and history) of classical music. If we didn't make classical music such an expensive, unattainable object, it would have many more fans. It's the cultural pretentiousness that we set aside for it that is causing the problem._


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

ethanjamesescano said:


> Those self-righteous pop fans are very funny. One of my classmates, told me those rappers and hip hop singers take weeds, "that's why they make good lyrics". But what's good about their lyrics? All the words they can think of are fu*k, pu**y, wh*re, a*s, s*x etc. The lyrics aren't creative at all, they're laughing at those nursery rhymes but actually nursery rhymes are more artistic, way more artistic.


you're thinking about this on the surface level! we live in a society that is _so afraid_ of curse words that it invalidates any argument! the fact that we live in a world where matured adults can invalidate an entirely reasonable argument just by saying "f***" is ridiculous.

that type of music comes from a culture that has been repressed. Even then, a lot of underground poetry (beat generation, folk, etc.) has been verbally graphic, and for a good reason. These words represent passion, and if you actually look past them, the artists have a _lot_ to say. The argument that they use too many curse words is a moot argument. I'm not trying to be the angst-ridden young person, but the real answer to this is to have the people who are actually offset so much by words like that to ignore lyrical content should just grow up and realize the cultural significance. (i.e. take a step back and look at all of the other composers who have been very explicit as well)

now, if you were speaking on a mainstream success level about rappers like A$AP Rocky, then I'd tend to agree about lyrical content. that's an entirely different industry

but don't speak on such a generalizing level, because you're including Gil-Scott Heron and William S. Burroughs in your criticism


----------



## FLighT (Mar 7, 2013)

Nothing any classical music detractor of any time, place, aesthetic, intellect, or generation can say will change my life or my listening habits one bit, so I just ignore them. If that makes me a dinosaur then be advised, I am also a Tyrannosaurus Rex.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

ethanjamesescano said:


> My rudest words from a pop fan is: "You can only play Classical" he said it while my metal head classmate is playing the guitar.


What's a "metal head classmate" got to do with it? Was he playing classical on a nylon-string?

And how can a "metal head" like classical if he's a "metal head?" Doesn't your thread question assume that "the twain shall ne'er meet?"

I mean, what are the listening habits of a "metal head" who likes classical? 
"Hmm, I think I'll listen to some Bach cantatas, then put on a little _Children of Bodom...._:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ethanjamesescano (Aug 29, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> What's a "metal head classmate" got to do with it? Was he playing classical on a nylon-string?
> 
> And how can a "metal head" like classical if he's a "metal head?" Doesn't your thread question assume that "the twain shall ne'er meet?"
> 
> ...


The metal head is not the anti-classical, it's another classmate


----------



## ethanjamesescano (Aug 29, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> It seems likely that a classical guitarist can play Rock, though probably not effectively with the same guitar. I'm guessing that many classical guitarists can't play jazz (or blues) effectively, because they don't know how to 'get their heads in it'.
> 
> ... super


Actually, if you're a classical guitarist, the genres you're going to play outside classical music is either jazz or flamenco


----------



## ethanjamesescano (Aug 29, 2012)

Of course I'm talking about the rappers like wiz khalifa, and others


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

ethanjamesescano said:


> The metal head is not the anti-classical, it's another classmate


I assumed that; but what made the "anti-classical" classmate think of classical and say what he did?

Your description makes it sound like your "metal head" classmate was playing classical guitar, and that he is the one who likes classical as well as being a "metal head."

I thought all "metal heads" were anti-classical. :lol:


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

ethanjamesescano said:


> Of course I'm talking about the rappers like wiz khalifa, and others


well then that type of cultural archetype can be traced back further than that, man. the problem with presenting that argument is that it's usually only pitched by people who don't like that sort of music, so it comes out as an incredibly general statement. That type of archetype is there, but it's also the shallow industry/culture we've always lived in.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> I thought all "metal heads" were anti-classical. :lol:


Actually, there is a considerably portion of the metal crowd that adamantly believes metal is the successor of classical music.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

ethanjamesescano said:


> My rudest words from a pop fan is: "You can only play Classical" he said it while my metal head classmate is playing the guitar. He said it as if rock is a higher kind of music, or as if rock is harder to play.
> And I said in my mind, "go kill yourself!"
> This generation is getting worse, electronic music everywhere, smartphones smarter than their owner, talentless hip hip/R&B singers getting more money than those talented, educated, dedicated classical musicians.
> So what's your rudest word from a pop fan?


This is the kind of prejudice and ignorance that keeps classical at a distance from the hoi polloi. Sure, your fellow schoolmate was being ignorant in saying such a thing but if that is indeed all you can play then he has a point. Any musician should try and be as diverse as possible in their instrument! From someone who plays and has a strong passion for both, I can say there are many rock licks that are far more difficult than most classical modes; and vice verse. There are extremely difficult classical pieces that can take years to master but they can be mastered. There are, however, Jimi Hendrix licks that will never be fully understood and this goes for many rock guitarists with a signature sound and style.

Then there are your insults toward these R&B singers getting more money than you. 'Talentless', although that isn't a word, you call them. And I reckon that all classical players are inherently 'talented, educated and dedicated', although the educated part is clearly in question here.

I'm not arguing the fact that we do exist in a lost age. A world where ignorance and idiocy reign and where we will soon destroy ourselves but don't create any illusions that we classical fans and musicians are immune to this or without blame or superior to anyone, in any way. Do some introspection and meditation and you'll find yourself far more comfortable with yourself and others and you know what, you'll be a better musician. As far as not being successful enough, that is no one's fault but our own. I have the chops to play alongside anyone, anywhere...and I have played among the best at times. The fact that I am not touring worldwide making obscene amounts of money is no one's fault/choice but mine.

Perhaps a few more years will shed some light on this for you.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

People aren't usually rude to me, but that is often because they are so stunned. But ha, you can get them all! I've gotten tons of different reactions though. Here's my responses, many of which have, to various degrees of success, changed people's minds about classical music:

1. It's so boring. (main complaint)













2. I want to have lyrics, and not Latin ones!





3. I don't really know where and how to start, I guess..
http://www.talkclassical.com/

4. It's too light and airy!





5. Too old!





6. I'm more into Jazz, to be honest.





7. So depressing!





8. Not catchy enough!





9. Not fun enough!





Their complaints are often manifests of their ignorance, and it is an ignorance they can hardly be held responsible for; the modern image of classical music is simply this: 



 I know, because it was _exactly_ what I thought not more than 2 years ago. Were could I go to find more? I didn't understand this form: a symphony that's an hour long? - blasphemy! I could watch a movie in that timespan! All the other music was never longer than a minute or 5, so I didn't understand how to listen to classical music. I persisted only because there remained some faint hope in me that it would liberate me from my detestation of music - it did. By the way, I still get some stares in stores, mostly from old folk who wonder what the hell that whippersnapper is doing with Bruckner CDs. Tells you enough about the image of classical music, alright.

My classmates continuously tweet lyrics, and though I may judge them unimpressive, they find them beautiful and descriptive. What a perfect way to get them into classical music, since composers often use poetry in their music! The film and videogame music crowd is easy, and far more substantive than I once thought, but the lyric die-hards can find a lot in both poetry and classical music too. Here are a few from my recent twitter feed:

"The sky's falling, the wind is calling. Stand for something or die in the mornin'"
"I better find your loving, i better find your heart. I bet if i give all my love, nothing is gonna tear us apart."

Hey, I can match that!
"Autumn mists roll across the lake, as if a dust of Jade had been spread over the flowers, and their scent is gone. The withered lotus leaves will soon float on the lake waters. My heart is weary, and I come to this beautiful place of rest, for I need solace: I weep much in my loneliness."

"Usant à l'envi leurs chaleurs dernières,
Nos deux coeurs seront deux vastes flambeaux,
Qui réfléchiront leurs doubles lumières
Dans nos deux esprits, ces miroirs jumeaux."
(French and German is not much of a problem here, by the way.)

And no, I'm not indecorously pushing everybody into classical music, this is a wholly theoretical concept; I'm simply pointing out that the distance may be smaller than some imagine. What many people look for in film music or videogame music is often done by classical musicians too, and people who listen to other styles of music with the intention of having lyrics served to them can find something in classical music as well. Just a matter of breaking the stereotype!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

"Classical music is for steers and queers". And the person who said it to me was a huge fan of Katy Perry, for shame!


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

I used to be a tutor. One day a student asked me out of the blue:
"Do you know Beethoven?"
"I've heard of him."
"And do you like Beethoven?"
"Yes. Do you?"
"No!"
"Why not?"
"It's grampa music."
"Grampa music?"
"Yeah."
"You're grampa listens to Beethoven?"
"Hell no!"


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

ethanjamesescano said:


> Actually, if you're a classical guitarist, the genres you're going to play outside classical music is either jazz or flamenco


Mebbe so... I've heard some of them play 'jazz'; sounded suspiciously like New Age to me.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Stargazer said:


> "Classical music is for steers and queers". And the person who said it to me was a huge fan of Katy Perry, for shame!


does she have huge fans?!

I've actually not heard any rude comments, just the run-of-the-mill "it all sounds the same", which is exactly what people who don't normally listen to pop music say about pop music  it's like a foreign language; it all sounds funny before you start to make out the words.


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, so long as its just her fans that are huge....


----------



## IBMchicago (May 16, 2012)

It's not just the academies and formal conduct of concert-goers that keep classical music unrelatable to pop music lovers. CM disparages its own that actually try to reach out to the broader audience. Lang Lang (or perhaps even Kissin or Bocelli) is an example. Sure, one can complain that he is empty of artistic talent, but close your eyes and listen to his CD and he's actually pretty good, and this niche industry wrought with oversupply of talented artists is better of with him than without.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I was walking through the mall one day and saw a young man with headphones on listening to an i-pod. I said, "Rockin' out?" and he said, "No I'm listening to Schoenberg's String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37 (1936)." 

Go figure!:lol:


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

ethanjamesescano said:


> what's your rudest word from an Anti-Classical/pop fan?


"relaxing"

As in: "oh, I find classical music _soooo_ relaxing".

Meant as a compliment, but a backhanded one at best.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Mozart's Symphony No. 40: Now, count from 100 backwards...


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

"If classical music were listed on the stock exchange it would be junk bonds."

Which isn't bad as insults go because at least it has some panache… and a lot of truth too.... unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

I've never heard personally a rude word about classical music from rock or pop fans, but I have been mocked for liking it. I always thought "Pff, your problem, not mine." I also like Rock and Pop by the way!


----------



## saiteron (Apr 3, 2013)

I find people are more fascinated by the fact that I'm a composer than they are rude. they often ask "whoa, what made you choose to do that?" but don't really say rude things about it.


----------



## userfume (Nov 21, 2012)

Exactly, more insulting than a direct insult is when I hear people say: "I love classical music, it is ssoooo good for relaxing mmmm Classic FM smooth classics ...l. the same chopin nocturne over and over again mmm.." and think that that's all there is to it


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

^Yeah; most people I know who listen to classical only listen to soft classical music to study. It's better than nothing, but I'd wish they'd expand their interest in the genre a bit


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

ethanjamesescano said:


> Those self-righteous pop fans are very funny.


But the rest of them are alright, I suppose. Like the classical fans who aren't self-righteous, and don't feel obliged to defend their preferences by taking side-swipes at Justin Bieber...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ But he is such an easy target, why miss out!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Pop fans do that too, trust me :lol:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I really can't remember anyone giving me guff for listening to classical music.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I've tried relaxing to classical music and I can't do it. Or maybe "relax" means something different to me. 

I listen to Moby or Aegetis Byrjun and within minutes I'm daydreaming pleasantly. That's "relax" to me. I certainly can't do that with any music from about Haydn on, because of the dynamic range.


----------



## Plum (Mar 11, 2013)

"Hip Hop."


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

On a few occasions when I was in my car and I was listening to classical music on the car stereo I had a passanger complain.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> I was walking through the mall one day and saw a young man with headphones on listening to an i-pod. I said, "Rockin' out?" and he said, "No I'm listening to Schoenberg's String Quartet No. 4, Op. 37 (1936)."
> 
> Go figure!:lol:


When I was young, that would have been me, except it would have been a cassette Walkman instead of an iPod.

I remember listening to David Tudor's performance of Cage's Variations II in a library once and being asked to turn it down because it was bleeding out of the headphones and other people could hear it. Interestingly enough, there were always other people in that library listening to pop music on headphones which was audible to others and I don't recall any of them ever being asked to lower their volume.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> On a few occasions when I was in my car and I was listening to classical music on the car stereo I had a passanger complain.


That has actually happened to me as well! As politely as possible after stopping the car, I asked them to abandon the vehicle... 

/ptr


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I saw a guy driving a truck playing Beethoven's Fiffth real loud, and a mob blocked his truck, pulled him out of the cab, and almost beat him to death.:lol:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A true story. Some years back I wanted to buy a used car with a first-class sound system. A kid was advertising one, so I went to test drive his car. It had 16 speakers, BIG Rockford Fosgate amps, all professionally done and well-balanced throughout. Tremendous!

So I drove it with him as a passenger and popped Shostakovich's 5th in the cassette. Pretty soon along comes that big march crescendo, and all that follows. His jaw dropped, at least figuratively. "What the heck is that? Where can I get it?"

Guess it wasn't his grandpa's classical music... 

PS -- Bought the car.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> I saw a guy driving a truck playing Beethoven's Fiffth real loud, and a mob blocked his truck, pulled him out of the cab, and almost beat him to death.:lol:


Love dem truck drivers.....but gosh why would people even bother to beat him like that? I would have done something a little more discreet...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> I saw a guy driving a truck playing Beethoven's Fiffth real loud, and a mob blocked his truck, pulled him out of the cab, and almost beat him to death.:lol:


Ah yes, brutal violence. Hilarious.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I remember at school a friend of mine loaning me a copy of an old EP of Horowitz playing Liszt's second Hungarian Rhapsody. A bunch of lads saw us and just started laughing mockingly. I just thought how ignorant they were. Possibly another step on the wSy to being an elitist prig!


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I haven't really encountered any people who have spoken slightingly of classical music. Usually when the subject is brought up, I explain that while I have nothing against most modern genres, that classical music has aspects about it that best suit my listening interest. It's usually a pretty neutral thing to say, and people find it disarming.

It's such a large part of my life, that it rarely ever occurs to me that there is a plenitude of other worlds of music. Also, I'm pretty quirky, and I think people find my devotion to classical music the least strange thing about me. The trials and tribulations of being a numbers person.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

My brother is always complaining that it hurts his ears. He thinks that it is disgrace to human-kind.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

When I ask people what kinds of music they like, they usually include "classical." When I ask which pieces they especially like, the response is, "Well, I don't think I could name any..."


----------



## IBMchicago (May 16, 2012)

millionrainbows said:


> I saw a guy driving a truck playing Beethoven's Fiffth real loud, and a mob blocked his truck, pulled him out of the cab, and almost beat him to death.:lol:


For playing classical music really loudly, or playing Beethoven really loudly?


----------



## BaronAlstromer (Apr 13, 2013)

I am usually met with silent or people changing subject.


----------

